# driving



## robbiemarshall (Oct 14, 2010)

just put my partner a philippina through a driving school she was wrapped to drive a car she did 17 hours and is looking forward to getting her licence in thje new year-it scars me i did a course becase in oz we drive right hand drive and the roads are not as conjested what an eye opener i suggest any one who has only driven right hand drive and never in a bussy assian country use a driving school for some practice rather than buy or rent a car and have some scary times as driving habits are very bad here every one drives for them selves and not for the driving law you only have to walk and watch to see this so take a bit of cheap advice learn the philippino way in a driving school cheap before venturing out on the roads it is worth it and a real eye opener


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

robbiemarshall said:


> just put my partner a philippina through a driving school she was wrapped to drive a car she did 17 hours and is looking forward to getting her licence in thje new year-it scars me i did a course becase in oz we drive right hand drive and the roads are not as conjested what an eye opener i suggest any one who has only driven right hand drive and never in a bussy assian country use a driving school for some practice rather than buy or rent a car and have some scary times as driving habits are very bad here every one drives for them selves and not for the driving law you only have to walk and watch to see this so take a bit of cheap advice learn the philippino way in a driving school cheap before venturing out on the roads it is worth it and a real eye opener


Makes no difference what side of the road one is use to driving on. Here, it's a dangerous nightmare at best. Seems to even be getting worse over the years if that's possible-Hahaha. Sometimes it seems better to just stay at home. Driving or as a passenger--it's all dangerous!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have driven eighteen wheelers and Greyhound&Trailways buses in and out of most of the big US cities and I am a Licensed Pilot, so over the years I have seen most any type situation you can get in. When my Lady experienced some heart trouble a couple years ago, I had to borrow a relative's car and drive her to the Hospital. Took every bit of training I had in the past to keep us out of trouble and keep moving. There is a total different sense about driving in the Phils than in the US. Seems as if the only thing in common is that of right side driving and that is not always done. I was so glad that I did have a International Driving Permit in hand and that I had observed the driving habits of the Phil drivers from watching and while riding taxis, jeepneys and other forms of local transportation before I had reason to join the fun & games on the streets. 

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> I have driven eighteen wheelers and Greyhound&Trailways buses in and out of most of the big US cities and I am a Licensed Pilot, so over the years I have seen most any type situation you can get in. When my Lady experienced some heart trouble a couple years ago, I had to borrow a relative's car and drive her to the Hospital. Took every bit of training I had in the past to keep us out of trouble and keep moving. There is a total different sense about driving in the Phils than in the US. Seems as if the only thing in common is that of right side driving and that is not always done. I was so glad that I did have a International Driving Permit in hand and that I had observed the driving habits of the Phil drivers from watching and while riding taxis, jeepneys and other forms of local transportation before I had reason to join the fun & games on the streets.
> 
> Fred


Fred, I agree with you 100%! I also drove bus and 18 wheelers in the states and it really does take that experience to stay safe here. I drive here most every day and this really is an insanely dangerous place to drive in anyone's book!


Gene


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

You mean in the Philippine one is suppose to drive on the right side of the road? I thought either side was OK, depending on your mood of the moment!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> You mean in the Philippine one is suppose to drive on the right side of the road? I thought either side was OK, depending on your mood of the moment!


Hahaha--sometimes I really wonder! For anyone that has not been here and can't understand the driving "culture?", they drive like they are walking through a huge crowd of people; winding and weaving through and around each other. They seem to be completely unaware of how much danger they are in or could care less. Strange is the only word that can describe the mindset. I also notice that the realization of danger approaching is not recognized usually unless at bicycle speed or slower---another oddity.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

It seems to me that bluffing your way is the way driving is done here. I've seen little corolla taxis bluff trucks and buses, only retreat if a fender bender is eminent. I will say however, the drivers here do a good job and are defensive drivers. Can't wait to buy a car and start driving, the middle finger is getting rusty. haha just kidding.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Munchie said:


> It seems to me that bluffing your way is the way driving is done here. I've seen little corolla taxis bluff trucks and buses, only retreat if a fender bender is eminent. I will say however, the drivers here do a good job and are defensive drivers. Can't wait to buy a car and start driving, the middle finger is getting rusty. haha just kidding.


Could be but from what I've seen and experienced over the years; the bluffing is more like forcing. Okay to do if one is very sure of not being hit. I prefer to hold back and avoid any possibility of an accident. Here, depending on the officer involved, you can be blamed and found at fault for any accident even if evidence clearly points the other direction. How? They figure that if you were not in the country, the accident would not have happened. Go figure that one-Hahaha. Point is though, there is no way to win if found at fault for any reason.
Filipinos will generally try very hard to avoid any confrontation if possible. But calling a local stupid
or giving the one-finger-salute can very easily get you killed. Tempting as it is, think again...


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

Best Advice is to take a course of Defensive driving. always expect the unexpected, so signals cutting corners overtaking on blind bends, buses and vans stopping without warning, no lights helmets insurance, unroadworhty vehicle.

you need to take them on a big 4 4 does the trick. I also use a mountain bike around town for shoping with a referee's whistle in my mouth to clear the behicles out of the way. local police have got used to me and will often wave me though crossroads


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

davidogden said:


> Best Advice is to take a course of Defensive driving. always expect the unexpected, so signals cutting corners overtaking on blind bends, buses and vans stopping without warning, no lights helmets insurance, unroadworhty vehicle.
> 
> you need to take them on a big 4 4 does the trick. I also use a mountain bike around town for shoping with a referee's whistle in my mouth to clear the behicles out of the way. local police have got used to me and will often wave me though crossroads


I like the whistle idea. But I can trump that. I carried an old Klaxon horn with me to the Php. I actually bought brand new in Brisbane 25 years ago. Still in the box. I think it will be a head turner when I finally get it installed.


----------



## Kevin_S (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a motorcycle I use for getting around. It is quite exciting to say the least. You really have to be observant.


----------

